# speeding on site



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

Dont know if I,m on right place, arrived on CC site at Cirencester for a couple of days and there are notices I have never seen before , " Anyone caught exceeding the 5mph speed limit would have there barrier card withdrawn and made to park in the carpark outside the site". Great I thought someone as at last made a stand against all the idiots driving round site far in excess of the speed limit ( having small grandchildren, and one who was on the CC site at York when a child was killed ) this as got to be progress but alas ,there is no one policing it and cars,and cars and caravans are going past our van at speeds some time in excess of 20mph, the only on people that appear to be trying to keep to the 5mph limit are fellow M/Homers, its a shame the CC cant get hold of all the speed cameras that are being made redundant, and make holiday sites safe for our children .

rant over

Baza


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

I know exactly what you mean. I was on this site a month or so ago and as you know it's a large site with some longish stretches of road.

My wife and I also noticed how inconsiderate drivers were and, as you say, it wasn't motor-homers. I've nothing against 'tuggers' at all, they're pursuing the same holiday styles as us and are usually reasonable people.

I mentioned on this forum just recently my experiences on this site regarding people who left the lavatories in a disgusting stained condition because they were too idle to use a lavatory brush. The drop in standards by some people who use CC sites is disappointing.

It's difficult for the wardens to police speeding as they have many jobs to do but the notice that you mention about people being evicted if caught does suggest that they are aware of the problem and keen to stamp it out.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*CCC*

..........yes, that along with dogs not on leads, are my pet(no pun intended) hates on CC sites :evil: :evil:

curlyboy


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: CCC*



CurlyBoy said:


> ..........yes, that along with dogs not on leads, are my pet(no pun intended) hates on CC sites :evil: :evil:
> 
> curlyboy


Dont get me on to that one ,the times I have been told " He or she wont hurt you ,he or she likes you. when someones favourite pet leapts up me ,I admit I dont like dogs but I dont have any problem at all with responsible owners, who keep control of there pets

Baza


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We now tend to wild camp when possible.


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

grandadbaza said:


> " Anyone caught exceeding the 5mph speed limit would have there barrier card withdrawn and made to park in the car park outside the site". there is no one policing it and cars,and cars and caravans are going past our van at speeds some time in excess of 20mph,
> Baza


Baza,

I think under the circumstances you have two options, do nothing or report the speeders to the site wardens, after all they cannot be everywhere, bit like neighbourhood watch.

Don't forget if the site takes BOTH members and none members the offenders could well be none members?

Mick


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Does anyone have a speedo that reads 5 mph? I doubt speed cameras could be accurate at this speed so we need a more realistic yardstick to ask people to adhere to. I guess walking speed is not appropriate average walking speed is judged to be about 3 mph.... getting close to 5 kph.
I guess the only real option is to allow wardens to exercise an authoriry to expel anyone deemed to be behaving unsociably which could include excessive speed. Difficult to see how this is enforceable? We sadly have a society that errs towards rights rather than responsibilities.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I would like to reinforce the point about speedometers - it is virtually impossible to get a sensible reading between zero and 15mph.

I think the CC ought to reintroduce the rule about having a man with a red flag walking in front of the vehicle!

Driving at 5mph generally means first gear and lurching forwards erratically.

Incidentally, why do car manufacturers fit speedos (no -not budgie smugglers!) that read up to 140mph thereby cramping the speed range on the dial (20mph-70mph) that we need to know about in everyday driving?

My little Peugeot could not possibly get to 140mph - I know, I've tried!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*daft*

Some people are just plain daft.

I think a lot of the problem is people do not realise how fast they are driving in modern cars.

Example, back in the day when I did 70mph in my Morris Marina (could not afford a cortina!) you knew you were doing 70, maybe felt more like 100.

People are very inconsiderate too.

I went on a CC site in the UK that did not allow cycling on-site too. Now that is just plain daft. Especially as it was a 1 mile return trip to reception. But many sped along in cars.

Barmy or is it just me?

TM


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

pippin said:


> Driving at 5mph generally means first gear and lurching forwards erratically


 8O

Try either:-
a) a clutch specialist, or
b) a driving test centre.

Dougie.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I don't know about anyone else, but I tend to creep along in 1st gear on tickover. This is probably less than 5mph, and it means I get to the gate 15 seconds later than someone driving faster.

We've been on the CC site at Broadway this week. And yes, some people were clearly driving faster than 5mph, both with and without caravans hitched :roll:

Gerald


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Hi all,

This has been one of my gripes for a number of years.

We have used many CC sites all over the country and while I agree that the Wardens do an excellent job, they turn a blind to those who blatantly break the 5mph limit.

I reported one guy who had previously told me to cough when I asked him to reduce his speed, the wardens reply was that it would be wrong just to single him out when everyone was doing it.

Why do children cycle round and around the toilet blocks all day long? and why are the disabled bays always around toilet blocks? I know the answer to my second question but it doesn't make sense to allow cycling in and around toilet block and footpaths.

Regards

Drew


----------



## mags52 (May 9, 2010)

We were on a CC site in Cornwall where there was a blackboard at the entrance and you could name and shame people who drove too fast by putting up their reg plate number. It certainly made people slow down when they saw it.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree with Gerald drive in first with your feet clear of the clutch and accelerator a diesel should potter along happily at tick over it will even cope with gradients if set up right (that may not apply to all FIATs  )


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Come on guys (and gals)!

OK, it's difficult driving at exactly 5 mph but it's the general principle that's not being observed. I can drive very slowly without jerking, at what I would call walking pace or a little faster.

It may well be 6 mph or 4 mph I don't care. What I'm not doing is zipping along at 20 mph, which is what some people do and which is far too fast for a camp site.

I think most of us know what's needed when we see a sign saying 5 mph and the wardens aren't going to be wielding radar guns booking anyone who does 7 mph.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

This is not just at CC sites, it is at all sites and on most rally fields. Let's also kill the ostrich, motorhomers are just as guilty as caravanners. Anyone going to the Global next weekend, count how many members drive too fast on the field either on arrival or leaving.
It's always the "I drive safely, so the signs are for everyone else brigade". 
Gerry


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Perhaps they should change the signs from 5mph to read, ALL Vehicles MUST be driven at WALKING SPEED. 

Then there is no excuse of having a wonky speedo between zero and 5mph.


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

My own experience is that it's people arriving who are the worst offenders. For example I was at Braithwaite Fold last week, at the bottom end of the site where the road curves around. The speed that many tuggers were taking that corner (complete with van on back) was appalling.

Like others, I tend to drive around with engine idling in 1st (both motorhome and toad are diesel so have the torque to do that).


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

I think that speed humps every 30 meters or so would cure these speeders


----------



## Johnt1 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Speed Limits*

I just cannot understand why people speed on campsites, there are always children running around.
Just plain common sense as far as I am concerned.

But I must admit my fathers quote of "the trouble with sense it just isn't common" seems to be the case here


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Name and shame*

I like the name and shame idea!

Russell


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

*cc site speed*

Its sad that some people on this forum cannot drive at walking speed , or is it them that frighten people to death driving like STIG round were we all "I assume " come to relax , if some people cant drive slow and respect others its time they gave up Caravaning/Motor homing /camping and took up rally driving.
No I am not some fuddy duddy that ambles along the road at 20mph in a 60 limit , I drive as fast as the next man when conditions allow , never on camp sites


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: cc site speed*



grandadbaza said:


> Its sad that some people on this forum cannot drive at walking speed , or is it them that frighten people to death driving like STIG round were we all "I assume " come to relax , if some people cant drive slow and respect others its time they gave up Caravaning/Motor homing /camping and took up rally driving.
> No I am not some fuddy duddy that ambles along the road at 20mph in a 60 limit , I drive as fast as the next man when conditions allow , never on camp sites


I too try to stick with the first gear and tickover approach on campsites but find you still have to rein the M/H in even at that. I've carefully read through the responses to the post and I couldn't really find anyone that disagrees with what you are saying? The issue is to get people to understand that 5 mph really means that you should move around at just about walking speed. I think the adoption of MicknPat's "All Vehicles must be driven at walking speed" would give a better yardstick and reinforce the message better than a 5mph roundall maybe.

Enforcement is the really difficult issue and is after all aimed at those who fail to consider the rights of responsible campers to have the protection of a safety measure. So back to the point about a general trend in modern society to expect to have rights without responsibilities. "In this case you have a right to camp here but club rules are that you have a responsibility for the safety and comfort of other people who use the camp" Some of these users will be young and likely to run out in front of you....

The name and shame board has an appeal also with option of "Could the owner of vehicle Z55 ABC please report to the office..... In the end, sadly, you are always up against a minority who will bend the rules.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

It is not only motor vehicles. A couple of weeks ago at Killin CC site, three teenagers were racing their push bikes around the site and very nearly knocked down a woman and her two children. When they came towards me, I stood in the road and made them stop and told them to go and use the many cycle tracks in the area if they wanted to race their bikes. The next day, I was confronted by their parents who seemed to think that their lovely little boys were doing nothing wrong racing around the camp site well in excess of 5 mph! I am big and ugly enough to get my point of view across and we left agreeing to disagree! 

Dave


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Dougie- 

No, I am not that old that I got my licence without having to take a test!

A clutch specialist might be a good idea, I have a Transit MK7 and the clutch doesn't like being slipped, and smells horribly when tried.

At 5mph I find that idle is just that bit too fast so have to keep dipping the clutch, hence the reference to jerky movements.

It is something to do with the ECU upgrade to reduce stalling on take-off.

I still stand by the comments about the stupid design of speedometers.

The legal limit range of the Transit speedo covers from zero to 70mph in just half of the total range.

From 70 to 130 occupies the other half, which I never use (well, hardly ever!).

If the 80 to 130 bit was dropped off then the bit we are really interested in could be almost doubled to make reading actual speed so much more intuitive.


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

After booking in at a C&CC site very recently, I was directed to "follow the bike" to my pitch. This was on a large "informal" site with narrrow winding roads between pitches.

Before I was in gear, the uniformed "guide" was off like it was a race. Within a hundred yards, he was fifty yards ahead and accelerating away from me - and I was rolling at well over the posted 5 mph speed limit. Reducing my speed to a reasonable pace, I lost sight of my guide completely and just rolled around the road until I saw him again a couple of bends ahead and still riding - he did eventally stop where I had to leave the road to get to my pitch.

Over the next couple of days, I saw the same performance again and again - but mostly with site visitors following closely behind the speeding wardens.

If that is how visitors are led on to a site by the wardens, it can be no surprise that some will follow the example when later going to and from pitches.

Mike


----------



## nipperdin (Oct 28, 2007)

*Speeding on sites*

Last time we were at Cirencester I believe the notice by the barrier said "5 mph limit- that is walking speed".
Unfortunately on some sites we have seen wardens doing over 5 mph on their tractors.
They can appear like magic if they are coming to tell you off.

At Moreton in Marsh a young girl fell off of her bike and hit a parked car. She had been going along with her dog on a lead attached to the handlebars and it had pulled her over.

Children cycling around the shower blocks are a menace- and a real danger.
One very bad site for it Ferry Meadows - the one over the road from the office- where they like to do "mountain biking" off of the embankments and brick walls around the block.

The new block at Cirencester is a great improvement as before they would race down the grass embankment and shoot through the gap between the two buildings, right by the exit to the Ladies.
It was there, last year, that a group of youngsters- oldest about 6- trashed the Ladies by having fights with the loo brushes. Rosie went to see what the noise and said that the floors were just covered in loo paper and water.

It is great for kids to be able to get out in the open, our 3 used to love it, but, unfortunately, some parents do seem to abdicate all responsibility. Possibly the same lot who ignore the speed limits.


----------



## CREAKY (May 23, 2005)

Hi All,
Thought I'd add my thoughts on this. As CC Wardens,speeding is one of the most frustrating & the hardest thing to police on site. Our policy here regarding dangerous cycling (anyone)is, we have a polite word once, then if that doesn't work we visit their pitch & speak to the parents, (usually works). After that it could be tata. Speed humps would probably be the only option for traffic I think but not always practical, but then kids would use them as wheely humps!!
It seems to me these days everyone is in too much of a hurry to get nowhere fast & forget they're on holiday & along the way forget any respect for their fellow campers!!
In reply to an earlier post regarding wardens appearing from nowhere, our machinery is governed to 7 mph, so I'd expect no one to overtake me, (it happens!!), also we have 2 way radios so we can respond quickly if the need arises. 
Cheers,

CREAKY


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

asprn said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > Driving at 5mph generally means first gear and lurching forwards erratically
> ...


Or buy an automatic


----------

